

About the OS X Yosemite v10.10.4 Update - tachion
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204928

======
vito
Here's hoping "Addresses an issue that prevented some external displays from
functioning properly" means what I think it means.

Ever since Mavericks, plugging in HDMI would randomly send audio either to the
display or through the laptop, shuffling whenever the laptop was
opened/closed, with no ability to switch it in the OS. This meant using it as
a desktop machine was always preceded by a minute of rage-filled un-
plugging/re-plugging until it worked.

Observed with every Apple laptop I've owned since (two Airs and a Retina Pro)
and two different displays (one ViewSonic, one Dell), so not a hardware issue.
Don't understand how this was broken for so long or why I've never seen anyone
complain about it.

edit: came up 3 times below: changing the output device in the OS _does not
work_. it would always either result in no output at all, or continuing to
output to the laptop (can't remember which, might be a mix of both).

~~~
mrdek11
Hold Option/Alt while clicking the speaker icon on the menu bar, and it'll
give you a list of output devices to choose from

~~~
chaosphere2112
Also buried in System Preferences -> Sound -> Output (or Input), along with
some additional controls like balance and a preview of the input level.

~~~
msutherl
/Applications/Utilities/Audio MIDI Setup.app

------
STRML
Glad to see discoveryd is toast. That's a big win and hopefully it's a symptom
that some manager on the OS X team is starting to notice how sloppy
development has gotten in the last few years.

On a related note, how insane is it that a minor patch like preventing JS
`alert()`s from clobbering the browser has to be rolled into a full OS update?
When will Safari auto-update like a regular app?

~~~
jblok
It sounded like a pretty major bug to me. Essentially a website could hijack
the entire browser before now, presumably forcing the user to restart the app.
For quite some time, Chrome and Firefox have had that little checkbox on
alerts, stopping the site sending any more.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
That is the parent poster’s point. If Safari were patched independently of the
operating system, issues like this could be addressed independently of
monolithic system updates.

~~~
AdieuToLogic
Safari _is_ updated independently in OS-X.

Maybe this update coincided close enough to the roll out of the OS update that
it was included in this release.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
Security patches don't count.

------
0x0
So happy to see discoveryd gone and replaced with good old mDNSResponder. No
more crazy hangs in DNS resolving and hopefully no more random hung IMAP
connections in Mail.app.

~~~
pbreit
I currently have to cycle my wifi several times/day. This better fix that.

~~~
rcthompson
I wrote an Automator script to toggle my wifi on and off and set it to run
every time my MBP wakes from sleep. You can download it here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/35wywi0v53a29kn/Twiddle%20Wifi.app...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/35wywi0v53a29kn/Twiddle%20Wifi.app.zip?dl=0)
(It's just the Automator script saved as a .app file)

------
0x0
It's weird they haven't included iTunes 12.2 which appears to be required to
listen to the Beats1 launch (which started broadcasting like 3 minutes ago)
and Apple Music.

~~~
philfrasty
...12.2 also nowhere to be found to download...weird timing Apple

~~~
spiralpolitik
Doesn't iTunes always get pushed separately as it supports old versions of OS
X ?

~~~
Linell
It still seems like they would have it available somewhere when they have
giant "Try Now" buttons all of the Apple Music site.

------
MBCook
iOS 8.4 is out too.

It has _not_ fixed the issue I've had recently with audio playback randomly
pausing for no discernable reason.

I haven't played with it enough to know if it fixes the problems with the
podcast app crashing (and taking Springboard down with it) or the random audio
pops from buffer under-runs when the iPhone is under load (switching apps,
etc.)

~~~
rashkov
Any chance you have either the 64GB iPhone 6 or the 128GB iPhone 6 Plus? Apple
initially manufactured those using TLC NAND flash but stopped because it
caused stability issues. I've had a lot of problems with mine although the iOS
updates seem to be improving things.

~~~
MBCook
I have a 128GB iPhone 6. But I don't have stability issues with any other
apps, only Podcasts seems to do it. I also don't remember it being a problem
around 8.0 or maybe 8.1. It didn't start until later.

~~~
mitchty
I have a 128g 6+, for whatever reason on just one wifi network when I activate
the vpn, I can reliably blue screen the phone.

Note I'm not joking its a giant screen of blue then boom restart. I assume
that is a kernel panic of sorts. But this one wifi network has "enterprise"
level wpa. Just annoying to no end.

~~~
PirateDave
I was having the same issue with my iPhone 5s a couple of days ago.

Apparently, it's specific to a T-Mobile update and using calling over Wi-Fi.

[0] [http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/06/25/iphones-
hit-w...](http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/06/25/iphones-hit-with-
blue-screens-of-death/)

~~~
mitchty
Interesting, will see if anything there helps thanks for the heads up!

------
fbernier
Finally.

I've had a new macbook for a month and had a linux laptop previously. I just
couldn't believe people were using this thing with such an instable network
connection.

~~~
MBCook
The thing is, for a ton of people it's not really an issue. I use a Mac (and
various gizmos) at home and one at work and other than the occasional "(2)"
showing up on computers and more AirPlay flakiness with AppleTV it hasn't
effected me.

It's one of those thing that, for whatever reason, is never noticed by most
people. But some people (like you it seems) get bit _HARD_ and it becomes a
huge hurdle to using the computer.

------
planetjones
I hope there's a secret fix here to my problem where the mouse and keyboard
won't wake the sleeping iMac. I've had to switch to a different wireless
keyboard and mouse which don't use Bluetooth for this to work. Yosemite is
fine on my MacBook Air, but in my 2.5 year old iMac its performance is awful -
I've never seen so many spinning beach balls.

~~~
chintan
Every morning I do the bluetooth dance to connect my MacBook and use iMac as
display:

1\. turn off bluetooth on MacBook

2\. remote login to iMac from MacBook via ssh

3\. turn on bluetooth on iMac using blueutil
([http://www.frederikseiffert.de/blueutil/](http://www.frederikseiffert.de/blueutil/))

4\. login to iMac

5\. press Cmd+F2 to project MacBook to iMac

6\. turn off bluetooth on iMac using blueutil

7\. turn on bluetooth on MacBook and I have a working dual monitor setup

I have to turn off sleep mode else another dance is needed!

~~~
NDizzle
Bluetooth is a nightmare for me because my household has two people using the
same devices. You have to do a crazy shuffle to actually use the device you
want to, and stop using devices you don't want to.

It wasn't designed with multiple users in mind at all.

------
crcastle
Was anyone else's update through the App Store going _really_ slow? The time
left was fluctuating between 1 hour and 6 hours.

I finally got fed up, did a google search and found this:
[https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1819?viewlocale=en_US&locale=...](https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1819?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US)
Started that download, and it finished within a couple minutes (I have 1 Gbps
internet).

Similar (if not the same) file size as the App Store download: ~1GB. Does the
App Store intentionally slow down downloads so as to not use up all my
bandwidth? If so, seems like a sloppy implementation. I'd rather get that 1GB
download done with than have to worry for hours about closing my laptop or
losing my wifi connection.

------
yuhong
Interesting that they seems to be bundling UEFI firmware updates with it too.

~~~
chrisfosterelli
The current version has a _very_ serious vulnerability, where when the system
wakes from suspend on pre-mid-2014 models the entire UEFI BIOS is writable
[0]. This could lead to wipe-proof rootkits. It initially appeared that their
advice was going to be "buy a new macbook", so I'm very happy to see they
bundled firmware updates along with this :)

[0] [https://reverse.put.as/2015/05/29/the-empire-strikes-back-
ap...](https://reverse.put.as/2015/05/29/the-empire-strikes-back-apple-how-
your-mac-firmware-security-is-completely-broken/)

~~~
yuhong
Now, what about things like accessing boot services memory after
ExitBootServices?

------
shkkmo
Doesn't appear to fix the issue with randomly sending blasts of full volume
static to bluetooth audio devices... Thanks Apple.

~~~
epmatsw
I used to have that actually. For what it's worth (probably not much), it
appears to be fixed in El Capitan

------
justizin
"Improves ... Improves ... Improves .. Addresses."

What the fuck is in the actual update?

~~~
justizin
Nice with the downvotes, but the announcement does not actually say what
software is included. Totally valid question.

Clearly they are dancing around the fact that fucking up DNS broke all of
their applications, I just would like an actual changelog.

